# Am I missing something...



## rbramsey (Dec 23, 2010)

I have noticed that some of this e-scrap going on fleabay are very high? A couple of examples are:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120661380620

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120661380638
Current bid on this is 86.00 + 21.27 shipping = 107.27. With gold going for around $45.00 gram you will need 2.4 grams to break even on the purchase. Then add in labor and supplies.

What is the rule of thumb on lbs of e-scrap to grams of gold?
What am I missing?

Richard


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2010)

rbramsey said:


> What am I missing?
> 
> Richard




What you are missing is that alot of Ebay buyers don't have a clue.

Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 23, 2010)

this prices are slightly above what i can get locally from a dealer for MB. so the prices make some sense...
problem is the shipping and manual labor that tips off the balance to the negative side of those deals.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 23, 2010)

Motherboards and cards can sell for $3.50+ per pound. Some big refiners
will pay over $4.50 per pound in quantities. So, someone who can sell their boards for high dollar can buy boards off of ebay and make a $1.00+ a pound.

That's how capitalism works amigo. 8)


----------



## rbramsey (Dec 24, 2010)

I will have to investigate this closer. I have several hundred pounds of computer boards. I guess I got spoiled processing the old '70s -'80s mainframes.

Many years ago I met a man who worked the ashes from a aluminum smelter. His process was very slow, but cheap. He would screen the ashes to take out the aluminum nuggets. He would fill a 55 gallon barrel by layering ashes and HTH until 90% full. He added water. about once a week he would roll the barrels a few times. After several months he would drain the barrels and process the PMs. The source materials was military electronics. 


Does anyone here incinerate the boards before processing? 

Richard


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

If you don't mind my asking, what is HTH?


----------



## glondor (Dec 25, 2010)

I was offered "about 4 dollars a pound" for my mo bo's this week. there are values we cannot yet realize in these boards.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 25, 2010)

The "big guys" can recover all the metals,and handle the waste,and do it profitably.
Getting the easy to refine stuff,and selling the rest for top dollar is the best option
for me,and a lot of others.

Jim


----------



## rbramsey (Dec 25, 2010)

HTH is sodium hypochlorite. A swimming pool chlorinator.


----------

